# Shoalwater Rant



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

So I ordered my 23 cat mid May. I was told ten weeks. It's been almost 18, at what point do you tell them to give you your deposit back?

I was told over a month ago that it went into the mold. Been told every day it's going to ship to Waypoint the next day.

I've heard every excuse in the book. Too hot to lay fiberglass, too humid gel coat won't cure, now bubble in the powder coat. Every day and week it's another issue that they can't get the job done. I don't know of any other manufacturers having these issues.

At what point do you as a customer just tell them that this is garbage? I've been very very patient, but at some point enough is enough. 

I sold my boat at about 8 weeks awaiting my new one, which has been almost 10 weeks ago. 

Jared at Waypoint has been very apologetic, and has been trying to do everything he can to keep me happy. He even let me use his own personal boat for a day. I applaud them and would love to continue doing business with them.

Shoalwater however, my patience is over. Am I being irrational? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope...2 months past and a boatload of excuses and I'd have already moved on.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I would not want a boat that had all of these problems during manufacture. At 11 weeks, I would have pulled the plug. A good business under promises and over delivers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It better have trim tabs on it when you get it!


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It better have trim tabs on it when you get it!


It does. I built out a great boat. Monday morning, if the boat isn't in corpus I'm going for a refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Go buy an Haynie cat they are at 8 weeks right now ! No way I would wait that long on a boat ! Unless it was A SCB


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

artys only said:


> Go buy an Haynie cat they are at 8 weeks right now ! No way I would wait that long on a boat ! Unless it was A SCB


Almost a 1000 pounds heavier than the shoalwater cat and the pescador cat. I'm not sure what I'm going to do at this point to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Too many good deals on used ones .....run forest run...


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

To clarify, it's not my boat I'm being told is the one having the gel coat, shoalwater is saying they in general are having delays due to the curing taking them longer to produce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Go order a Haynie.
No doubt better customer service and less frustration.
And, arguably a better built rig.


The extra 1000 lbs will make it ride better in rough stuff, and it doesn't give up anything in the shallows or much speed.


Seems like an easy choice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Call Dave with el pescador. Pm me for his cell number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Weight*



Spots and Dots said:


> Go order a Haynie.
> No doubt better customer service and less frustration.
> And, arguably a better built rig.
> 
> ...


A 1000k lbs is huge when is comes to shallow water performance. If you need the extra weight for it to ride better then the boat is not that great of a boat. With a cat hull it shouldn't matter, I would wait on my Shoalwater or buy the ElPescador!


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

T_rout said:


> Call Dave with el pescador. Pm me for his cell number.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my good friends has had 2 pescadors, great boats. I really wanted to go el pescador cat but couldn't justify an additional 15k dollars versus the shoalwater. I could have had my boat 4 months ago if I would have bought it from Dave. He had one in the mold for rockport marine I could have had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

mesquitecountry said:


> One of my good friends has had 2 pescadors, great boats. I really wanted to go el pescador cat but couldn't justify an additional 15k dollars versus the shoalwater. I could have had my boat 4 months ago if I would have bought it from Dave. He had one in the mold for rockport marine I could have had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resale value justifies that extra 15k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

T_rout said:


> Resale value justifies that extra 15k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. If my boat isn't in Corpus on Monday I'm going to give Dave a call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

mesquitecountry said:


> Very true. If my boat isn't in Corpus on Monday I'm going to give Dave a call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you ride with Dave in his newest boat with the new G2 and power steering?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

No, I have not. I prefer Yamaha. I have driven a blazer bay with the new g2 300, I'm not a fan of the throttle controls to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

mesquitecountry said:


> No, I have not. I prefer Yamaha. I have driven a blazer bay with the new g2 300, I'm not a fan of the throttle controls to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask Dave about the numbers he's getting with the 250 G2 and the throttle controls won't even bother you one bit!!!! It's stupid what he's getting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

mesquitecountry said:


> No, I have not. I prefer Yamaha. I have driven a blazer bay with the new g2 300, I'm not a fan of the throttle controls to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, I went with the 250 because the actual hp of the 250 and the 300 is only around 20 hp. My setup with the 250 should hit 66-68 mph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It better have trim tabs on it when you get it!


Why? I ran one for six years, it never needed them.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

T_rout said:


> To be honest, I went with the 250 because the actual hp of the 250 and the 300 is only around 20 hp. My setup with the 250 should hit 66-68 mph.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy runs a 250 sho and runs all over 51-52, but he has a top on his.

A couple things, the 2 stroke aspect annoys me a little (I know you don't have to mix fuel, but still a pain), the computer screen and electronics is a red flag for me, as that means you have that many more things to break down, and the throttle detents unless you are looking you don't know if you are in forward or reverse, or neutral. I wish they would have made one lock in detent for neutral, not one for forward, one for reverse and one for neutral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Why? I ran one for six years, it never needed them.


Most people claim the shoalwater porpoises a lot. (I don't know why they don't now how to properly trim a boat to keep it from porpoising).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

mesquitecountry said:


> My buddy runs a 250 sho and runs all over 51-52, but he has a top on his.
> 
> A couple things, the 2 stroke aspect annoys me a little (I know you don't have to mix fuel, but still a pain), the computer screen and electronics is a red flag for me, as that means you have that many more things to break down, and the throttle detents unless you are looking you don't know if you are in forward or reverse, or neutral. I wish they would have made one lock in detent for neutral, not one for forward, one for reverse and one for neutral.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing about the 2stroke. The new G2 has the oil tank on top of the outboard for easy access, it's not buried under the console or under seats. Technology is changing everything we deal with, people said the same thing about cell phones breaking because of the new technology. I liked the throttle controls but they will take getting used to that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

Have a coworker who has been going through the same thing. Accept he has had more problems with waypoint than shoalwater. Problems with both though. Think he is about to finally take delivery though.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

OK. I am not with the norm here. I do see your aggravation. I like that boat and would wait, but I'd think I would ask them to knock off something or throw in a GPS or something. Maybe some aluminum.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

mesquitecountry said:


> One of my good friends has had 2 pescadors, great boats. I really wanted to go el pescador cat but couldn't justify an additional 15k dollars versus the shoalwater. I could have had my boat 4 months ago if I would have bought it from Dave. He had one in the mold for rockport marine I could have had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was looking Shoalwater was 78k, more than the pescador I am having built.

Sorry you having bad luck on a new build, especially one that you are waiting for and built to your specs. I would be hesitant on continuing the purchase and would be worried on how any after sale service would be.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

T_rout said:


> To be honest, I went with the 250 because the actual hp of the 250 and the 300 is only around 20 hp. My setup with the 250 should hit 66-68 mph.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


M putting the g2 300 on mine


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Pull the plug and go buy a tran, better boat, better resale.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Jon-Paul said:


> M putting the g2 300 on mine


I couldn't justify spending the extra money on the same motor with a few computer alterations. If I want to get the 20 something extra horses after the 5 year warranty is up I'll take it in and have them program it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

On our first shoalwater build in 2011 it took every bit of 4 months. Sold out previous boat when we placed the deposit. So I know your feeling. For myself it was worth the wait. It was the boat I wanted and the boat I got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Why do they have delays and Haynie doesn't, aren't both facilities in close proximity? Or does Shoal water sell that many more boats than Haynie?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If they have that many issues delivering a boat reasonably close to their delivery date, I would think that raises questions of competent management, which raises all kinds of other questions, to me anyway.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

fishin shallow said:


> Why do they have delays and Haynie doesn't, aren't both facilities in close proximity? Or does Shoal water sell that many more boats than Haynie?


I am sure they sell 4-5 times more Cats.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> I am sure they sell 4-5 times more Cats.


I'd be obliged to not worry about who sells more cats, but who builds a quality vessel, is easy to deal with, etc.

I agree, Shoalwater builds a nice looking boat. They are lighter than a Haynie, and are quicker. However, i recall more threads about people having greif with Shoalwater than any other builder in Texas.

There is no magic carpet on the water, no boat is perfect, and yours is always better than mine. I'm also not spending your money, but can't understand why people continue to deal with sub par service.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Spots and Dots said:


> I'd be obliged to not worry about who sells more cats, but who builds a quality vessel, is easy to deal with, etc.
> 
> I agree, Shoalwater builds a nice looking boat. They are lighter than a Haynie, and are quicker. However, i recall more threads about people having greif with Shoalwater than any other builder in Texas.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!! That's why I'm buying an El Pescador!! Light, fast, amazing boat with great service!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll NEVER buy another one. Worst customer service I've ever experienced.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Did you go down and visit with Chris with Haynie and Donny with Tran and compare their bids for the same build out along with the Pescador.

They both make a better boat and from what I know they both are known to do what it takes to get you a good boat in the time frame they give you.

There are a lot of satisfied customers with both boats. 
I have a Tran and they went out of the way to get me exactly what I wanted.

I have heard that Chris is the same way with his boats.

buddy has and older Pescador but I am not that familiar with them.
Did you price out exactly what you wanted then go down and ride in each perspective boat to see if it will do what you want? It they had that many "excuses/ problems" I would be scared it the boat was made that well or they are making so many and messing you around. 

I would say get your money back and go down and look at one of the other local boat makers. You have a lot of money sitting there doing nothing when you could be fishing.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Shotty customer service is unacceptable when you are dropping that kind of coin on a new rig. Get out now while you can.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Spots and Dots said:


> I'd be obliged to not worry about who sells more cats, but who builds a quality vessel, is easy to deal with, etc.
> 
> I agree, Shoalwater builds a nice looking boat. They are lighter than a Haynie, and are quicker. However, i recall more threads about people having greif with Shoalwater than any other builder in Texas.
> 
> ...


No doubt. I was stating fact, they have a much larger dealer network so they sell more boats. FYI in six seasons with my Shoalcat 23 I had no issues whatsoever.

I do like Haynie boats. When and if I get bored with my Dargel Kat I may try one. Chris's marine has an excellent reputation in our area.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



JimD said:


> Did you go down and visit with Chris with Haynie and Donny with Tran and compare their bids for the same build out along with the Pescador.
> 
> They both make a better boat and from what I know they both are known to do what it takes to get you a good boat in the time frame they give you.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't own any of them, the best of the ones you mentioned would be the 
Pescador.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought a JH Outlaw 230x over the Shoalwater. Customer service is beyond comparison. The JH rides slightly better and handles far far better than the Shoal Cat. Build quality is definitely nicer than the Shoal with much better attention to detail. Took me 9 weeks from deposit to delivery. If you go run one you'll be grateful this happened


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I've never bought a shoalwater or a haynie, but I've heard several "delay" stories about shoalwater... I've heard haynies take about the same amount of time to get built, but once you buy one, you're guaranteed good service. I can't count how many 2-3 day in and out repair testimonials I've heard about Haynie (chris' marine), for jobs that would probably take 3-4 weeks at a normal place.

something to think about.. if they're being a PITA right now TRYING to get your money, how are they going to treat you after they already have your money? I think I'd tell them to **** off.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Shallow Sport, El pescador, Haynie....bla, bla, bla! You went with one and it hasn't turned out in your favor yet. *Did you do any research on Tran Sport?*


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

When it came down to time to buy, pescador and Shoalwater were my top 2. Same boat rigging the pescador was 79, Shoalwater was 66


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Shoalwater is a joke. 2-3 years ago, I spent 2 months trying to get in touch with Gene. Many calls, emails, nothing. Had a deposit with Waypoint for my boat. Yanked that plug. Decided to keep my 21ft Explorer. Only runs 45mph fully loaded, but it's a high side boat, technically a "coastal V" . It eats up chop unlike the pointed nose tunnel boats. I have plenty of videos of me running side by side with my buddies 25ft Haynie in the last 2 months off shore. I can run my boat in 7-8 inches and float in 11 inches(actual measured). I won't run in the 50-60mph range, but I love my Dargel. It's not the typical nose pointed up Explorer. And all I run is SPI, and pretty skinny water. Built like a rock. I've got videos/pics of shallow sports/dargels/Carolina skiffs following me in or me towing them in this year when I started actually taking pics. 

The Shoalwater and the shop noted by the poster was such a joke to deal with I canceled after 2 months. The 25 Haynie is bad to the bone rig, just not equipped to run in 8-10 inches and get up in 18. 

I'd be looking at the Explorer, El Pescador, or JH. Only thing is besides the Dargel, neither is high sided like my boat and neither have dealers in South Texas. The only cats that really get my attention are the HDX, X3 and Tran Cat. Haven't had a chance to ride in anything else. I'll just re power when need be, get up to around 50mph and call it a day. Shoal can go pound sand on the beach for all I care.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

I gave them an ultimatum of delivery today with confirmation or keep it. I'm told it's going to be there by this afternoon. I'll post a pic of the unicorn if they actually deliver. Still very skeptical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

sounds like the same as dealing with that crook at POC marine


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Any boat buying experience comes down to customer service. I had a lady move into the marina this weekend with a new Shearwater. Her first boat. I asked her what she knew about it, her statement was not much. Never ran it ect... I ended up showing her everything on the boat, how to use livewells,gps ect... This dealership is not good. Boat even looked a little used and not new as it was sold. There is some good dealers out there but not many. This one is not!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Great idea. Yall should stop buying them, that way the price might come down a bit for the dealers that know what they are doing and the folks that buy from them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Winters97gt said:


> Shoalwater is a joke. 2-3 years ago, I spent 2 months trying to get in touch with Gene. Many calls, emails, nothing. Had a deposit with Waypoint for my boat. Yanked that plug. Decided to keep my 21ft Explorer. Only runs 45mph fully loaded, but it's a high side boat, technically a "coastal V" . It eats up chop unlike the pointed nose tunnel boats. I have plenty of videos of me running side by side with my buddies 25ft Haynie in the last 2 months off shore. I can run my boat in 7-8 inches and float in 11 inches(actual measured). I won't run in the 50-60mph range, but I love my Dargel. It's not the typical nose pointed up Explorer. And all I run is SPI, and pretty skinny water. Built like a rock. I've got videos/pics of shallow sports/dargels/Carolina skiffs following me in or me towing them in this year when I started actually taking pics.
> 
> The Shoalwater and the shop noted by the poster was such a joke to deal with I canceled after 2 months. The 25 Haynie is bad to the bone rig, just not equipped to run in 8-10 inches and get up in 18.
> 
> I'd be looking at the Explorer, El Pescador, or JH. Only thing is besides the Dargel, neither is high sided like my boat and neither have dealers in South Texas. The only cats that really get my attention are the HDX, X3 and Tran Cat. Haven't had a chance to ride in anything else. I'll just re power when need be, get up to around 50mph and call it a day. Shoal can go pound sand on the beach for all I care.


Everything you say here is spot on except getting a 25' Haynie to float and get up shallow(er). Give me 10" to get up (semi to soft) and I'll run in 6-7" up, tucked and tabbed out all day long.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a great buying experience with Waypointe. Boat was delivered before they said it would be and was rigged out in a short time it seemed. love my 23' cat. But hey not everyone has the same experiences.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Even if they deliver I would not be to excited about down the road warrenty issues , if you had that big a problem getting the boat how will they Handel any problems you have and you will have some issues no doubt . Good luck . Hope you get what you wanted in the boat .


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

This isn't the first time I have heard that Gene has made promises he can't keep and all the excuses. One guy got a boat that had many gelcoat problems. I bought a 23 footer 2010 model used and it is one hell of a boat. It is a joy to run and fish out of. I drift a lot and it is super stable. It's eats the chop with a super dry ride. Other then that they are terrible. Heard the 23 Cat hull mold and the Hanie cat mold are basically the same, at least the old mold. So why is the Hanie so much heavier? My boat with 300 ETEC weighs about 2,700 pounds. Easy to pull and load and unload. I will not be selling this boat anytime soon. one of the most versitile boats out there.


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

Haynie lays alot more glass in their hulls plus the hull is physically bigger (thicker/taller) thus the extra weight. And I can speak from experience that a big haynie cat will run anywhere a shoalwater will with next to no slide in turns. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Run_aground12 (May 2, 2012)

Just to clarify, I'm not dogging shoalwater at all. They put out some great boats, but I would definitely have a problem with the issues mesquite is having.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel i need to reiterate something, this post is in no way a shot at Waypoint marine. I could not be more pleased with how happy they treat me and all the other folks i've heard that worked with them. Personally for me, there is no other place I would rather work with. Jared and Jeff have earned a life time customer in me, I have the utmost trust in them. 

I am deeply disappointed in how Shoalwater has treated me, and it appears to be numerous others, especially considering they make a fine product. That is my issue, and its unfortunate that other folks have had to have been drug through the mud like Waypoint when they dont deserve it.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a follow up, the boat is en route to Corpus. Which is great, it's the exact boat that i wanted, built to what i want to do, and am glad it's finally coming to fruition.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

mesquitecountry said:


> Just a follow up, the boat is en route to Corpus. Which is great, it's the exact boat that i wanted, built to what i want to do, and am glad it's finally coming to fruition.


Is your boat. A sea foam green and gray


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

daniel7930 said:


> Is your boat. A sea foam green and gray


Yes it is.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

mesquitecountry said:


> Yes it is.


We just passed it on 35. It is headed that way. Nice color


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

daniel7930 said:


> We just passed it on 35. It is headed that way. Nice color


On 35? Are they bringing it to Austin? 

Kidding.

Yes, Jared just called me a little while a go. I cannot wait to actually see it! lol I am really excited about the color combo.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

The boat has arrived. Thank you Shoalwater and Waypoint for coming through. Love the colors.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice, now how long is the wait for rigging?


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

like the color combo T


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

FishAfrica said:


> Nice, now how long is the wait for rigging?


Only a few days, Jared is doing all he can to get it rolling. He's been awesome to work with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

A few days? The guy I know's has been there for 2 weeks and they still can't get a motor for it. He ordered his around the same time you did.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The customer service will never be better than it is right now. When you take delivery you will see their true colors.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Resolved and closed at the op request


----------

